# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Spa Zuiver (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Spa Zuiver
Koenenkade 8
Amsterdam (NH)

Bezoek de website van Spa Zuiver

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Spa Zuiver (Amsterdam).*

----------

